# lowe boats



## wiseasses (May 6, 2009)

Im looking at buying a Lowe roughneck centerconsole 1760 model anyone know or heard anything about these boats


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I assume you are refering to aluminum?


----------



## wiseasses (May 6, 2009)

yes its aluminum


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had 2 different Lowe boats and you can't kill them or sink them for that matter. I had a 14' jon boat I took to the keys and had to make a 30 mile run to avoid a bad strom and beat a 3" crack in the bow from the pounding and had it welded and it was good to go. I also used to cross Mosquito Lagoon in the winter time to duck hunt and had it full to the brim with just the powerhead out of the water several times and it never missed a beat. If I was going after another aluminum boat it would be without a shadow of a doubt a Lowe.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

A buddy of mine had one. He loved it. They are made for big water up north, shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

My brother has the 1660 with a 50 Merc on it. CC with drab green paint and camo seats. It runs the water real good. He hasn't had any problems with it. It's got plenty of storage also which is nice to haveand a live well also.Has about 6-7" draft...Very shallow running boat. Don't think you can go wrong with getting one.


----------

